# Help Test FLU!!!! Bad GEAR???????????



## 86vette07 (Oct 16, 2013)

I ordered some test450 from stealth frm alinshop, however i felt like shit the next few days, My Brother did a shot too and felt the same.

I then read its so potent you must cut it with grape seed oil and heat it up.. I was like Wtf? Ive used other gear before and never had to do this?  Any truth too this??

Or is this just dirty Gear?  Not trashing anyone or lab, what works for some does not work for all, everyone is different.

And good or negative advise would be great!!

THX


----------



## mistah187 (Oct 16, 2013)

Sounds dirty... However I tend to get the test flu with any gear I've ran. Prop really gets me I get sick to where I can't lift. I don't take prop anymore because of this. It might b a test blend so u could b reacting to one of the blends
R u getting any swelling at the pin sight?


----------



## TheLupinator (Oct 16, 2013)

Did you get any PIP when you pinned it? If the gear was "too potent" meaning too many mg per ml I only see PIP being a problem that would be solved by diluting with grape seed oil.. 

As far as feeling like shit, Idk I've never gotten test flu. Maybe you just have a regular cold? maybe your estrogen is too high?.. I would think dirty gear would give you an infection before it made you feel a little mehhhhh


----------



## Bigwhite (Oct 16, 2013)

I wouldn't trust anything from alinshop...


----------



## coltmc4545 (Oct 16, 2013)

Alin shop sucks balls. Like was said above, the only reason you should have to cut your gear is from pip. Gear so potent you have to cut it lol that's a good one.


----------



## Yaya (Oct 16, 2013)

yes alin sucks balls..

last year i did some test400 and the pip was bad and i felt like shit.. i mixed it with some mast and felt much better.. also warming your oils is very important prior to injection


----------



## Cobra Strike (Oct 16, 2013)

Only pussies complain about test flu and pip lol

Warming your oil is also for pussies haha I've injected cold oil...works all the same.

To potent lmao


Colt...my brotha! Thought you were dead homie!


----------



## Yaya (Oct 16, 2013)

Cobra Strike said:


> Only pussies complain about test flu and pip lol
> 
> Warming your oil is also for pussies haha I've injected cold oil...works all the same.
> 
> ...



Warming your oil isnt for pussies..helps with pip..

Helps in many ways


----------



## coltmc4545 (Oct 16, 2013)

Cobra Strike said:


> Only pussies complain about test flu and pip lol
> 
> Warming your oil is also for pussies haha I've injected cold oil...works all the same.
> 
> ...



Only half way bro! Shits been insane for the last 5-6 months but I'm still alive and kickin'.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Oct 16, 2013)

im  right  there feeling under the moon.
test flu?  not sure dont care....im still lifting.

might be my seasonal allergies.  regardless.  where am I now?  walking out of the locker room into the gym


----------



## regular (Oct 16, 2013)

It sounds like the product you are using was inadequately depyrogenated.


----------



## 86vette07 (Oct 17, 2013)

Yes I got PiP and swelled like a freaken Baseball where I could barely walk!! I was told that's how you know its GOOD!! LMFAO.. I knw that's BS.. Guess I will Just go back too my old Source! Grass isn't always greener on the other SIDE! And FYI the only reason I tried it was bc my main source does not carry a Blend! SO I thought Why not!  Thanks for ALL the responses, I was skeptical and HAVE HEARD MIXED reviews on ALINSSHOP! SO thought id ask you Bros here!!


----------



## Bicepticon (Oct 21, 2013)

I have had test flu before. It seems I always get it, when it's filtered to fast. Or not filtered correctly.


----------



## musclej (Nov 24, 2013)

its hit or miss brothers. Ive order once and didnt even pin because of the appearance of the gear. Ive experienced many and once you find that one you have to stick with that company


----------

